# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Այ էսպիսի մի դեպք...

## .N.a.R.e.K.

Ուրեմն պատմում եմ այսպիսի մի պատմություն և սպասում օգնության.

5 օր առաջ գնում էի Ծաղկաձոր քավորիս և նրա կարատեի խմբի հետ.ես հիմա չեմ պարապում սակայն 2 տարի առաջ պարապել եմ և շատ մարդկանց այդտեղից գիտեմ. Գնալով էնտեղ տեսա մի տղայի իմ զուգահեռ դասարանից, որին տեսել եմ բայց անունով չեմ ճանաչում. երբ որ հասանք Ծաղկաձոր, հանդիպեցի մի աղջկա, որը ինչպես պարզվեց մեր հետ էր եկել. Այդ աղջիկը իրա ընկերուհու հետ երբ նստած էր ֆոե-յում ինձ հարցրեց "դու 7բ-ից ես" ասեցի "հա դու ինչ գիտես՞" ասաց որ նա նույնպես մեր զուգահեռ դասարանից է (ինչ ամոտ էր չէի ճանաչում :LOL:  ).էտ ընկերուհին էլ էր իրանց դասարանից. 3 հոգի նույն դասարանից էին. երբ որ Հայկի (զուգահեռ դասարանի այդ տղայի) հետ մոտիկացա հարցրեցի, թե ում ա հավանում, պատասխանեց Մարինային (այդ աղջկան). ճիշտ ասաց սկզբում էդ աղջիկը իմ դուրն էլ եկավ սակայն հետո որ իմացա Հայկոն իրանա սիրում փոշմանեցի. Բայց  զգացվում էր որ Մարինան իմ հանդեպ անտարբեր չի.3 օրը Հայկը ինձ ու իմ մեծերից մեկին խնդրեց, որ գնանք Մարինայից հարցնենք թե արդյոք նա գիտի որ Հայկը սիրում ա իրան.Նա պատասխանեց "այո" սակայն նա տանել չի կարող նրան. Երբ որ իմ մեծը ուզում եր Մարինային հարցներ թե ինչ կարծիքի ես Նարեկ-ի մասին ես նրան չթողեցի, սակայն Մարինան դա նկատեց և երեկոյան եկավ իմ սենյակ (ընկերուհու հետ) և հարցրեց թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել Հովսեփը (իմ մեծը) ես ասեցի թե հեչ, դա Հայկի մի արտահայտություն էր որ պետք էլ չի իմանալ (2 օրա ինչ ճանաչում եմ, համել ընկերուհու հետ էր ինչ ասեի :LOL:  ).Նա պատասխանեց թե "ես կարծում եմ դու ավելի լուրջ բան ես մտադիր ասել" և այնպես ասաց կարծես խոսում էր սիրո մասին (իմ և նրա միջև եղել էր սեր առաջին հայացքից). Երբ որ եկանք Երևան  sms էր գրում ինքն էլ և ինչը ինձ ամենից շատ զարմացրեց ընկերուհին էլ. Հիմա մի հարց. ո՞նց առանց ընկերուհուն վիրավորելու ասեմ, որ իմ դուրը Մարինան է գալիս…Եվ այնպես, որ չնեղանա ու գնա նրան սրսկի՞՞՞…

----------


## electrical_storm

Ապեր.. ընկերուհիներից զգույշ... ոչ մի լավ բան չի կարելի սպասել նրանցից:ՈՒ աղջիկներն էլ շատ են լսում նրանց ու ասենք ավելի փոքր տարիքում հաստատ ընկերուհուն կլսեն,քան թե տղային…
Դժվար իրավիճակա:Որ Մարինային մի բան ասես,մի բան լինի,ձեր մեջ հաստատ կիմանա ընկերուհին,իսկ դա լավ չի:Դաժե չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ…աղջիկները երևի մի բան ասեն…

----------


## Lady In Love

Իմ կարծիքով դու պետք է աշխատես շատ շփվել Մարինայի հետ, իսկ ընկերուհու հետ չարժի շփվել, որովհետև եթե հետագայում քո և Մարինայի միջև մի բան լինի ապա նա կարող է համոզված չլինել քո զգացմունքների մեջ: Չնայած այդ տարիքում շատ դժվար է կանխատեսել աղջկա քայլերը (հավատա ես այդ չարաբաստիկ տարիքում եղել եմ ու ասեմ որ ինքդ չես հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզում): Բայց եթե այդ ընկերուհին իսկական ընկերուհի է, ապա նա կհասկանա, որ դուք իրար հանդեպ անտարբեր չեք և մի կողմ կքաշվի: Դու այդ ընկերուհուն անկեղծ ասա, որ քո դուրը Մարինան է գալիս, իսկ եթե շարունակես հետը շփվել ու թաքցնել ճշմարտությունը, ապա այդ ընկերուհին շատ հանգիստ կարա Մարինային սրսկի, թե իբր դու համ նրա հետ ես խոսում, համ Մարինայի…Իսկ Մարինան այդ դեպքում հավատա որ շատ կնեղվի…

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Հարցը կայանում ե նաև նրանում որ Հաիկը ինց պատմում ե տե ինչ կրիս :Bad:   ախջիկա ետ ընկերուհին .Դրա համար եմ անհանգստանում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր.. ընկերուհիներից զգույշ... ոչ մի լավ բան չի կարելի սպասել նրանցից:ՈՒ աղջիկներն էլ շատ են լսում նրանց ու ասենք ավելի փոքր տարիքում հաստատ ընկերուհուն կլսեն,քան թե տղային…


Ճիշտ է, ընկերուհիներից պետք է զգույշ մնալ  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում է, որ նախ պետք է Մարինային ինչպես հարկն է, «տեղը-տեղին» տեղեկացնել, որ նա քեզ դուր է գալիս, և երբ զգաս, որ նա դա իրոք հասկացել է և նրա կողմից էլ դրական զգացմունք կա, այդ ընկերուհուն տեղեկացնել այն մասին, որ, մեղմ ասած, Մարինան քեզ ավելի է դուր գալիս: Ու երևի լավ կլիներ այդ երկրորդ քայլն անելուց առաջ խորհրդակցեիր Մարինայի հետ. նա, իր ընկերուհուն ավելի լավ ճանաչելով, գուցե ավելի ճիշտ լուծում կառաջարկի: Միգուցե ավելի լավ կլինի, որ հենց ի՞նքը խոսի ընկերուհու հետ…
Չգիտեմ: Կարծում եմ՝ քո փոխարեն ես այսպես կվարվեի:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Բայց հասկանում եք Հայկը ինձ բավականին լուրջ ասելա որ ընկերուհին կրիս ախջիկա ու Մարինան իրա հետ չապից դուրս մոտիկա

----------


## otar

ուրեմն լսի եթե Հայկը Մարինայի հետ չի ուզում ընկերություն անել, չի սիրում... 
քյասար թե կարաս մոտեցիր ու ասա Մարինային
ընկերուհին հեչ  :Smile: 
ընկերուհուն սկի մի էլ խառնի եթե աղջիկը սիրում ա հաստատ իրա ընկերուհու ասածին ԷԴՔԱՆ տեղ չի տա  :Smile:

----------


## Lady In Love

Ճիշտա, դու մի նայի ոչ մեկին: Մոտեցիր Մարինային ու ամենինչ ասա: Ինչ լինելույա կլինի: Դիմիր ռիսկի: Թե չէ այդպես խուսափելով ոչինչ չի ստացվի,մենակ քեզ վատություն կանես, իսկ լավություն՝այն «ընկերուհուն»:

----------


## Արամ

Եթե դուխտ հերիքiի :LOL:  Նար հը ոնցա գործերտ կպավ չկպավ

----------

